# Sucralose vs Stevia



## Ettiene (3/7/16)

Which is better?


----------



## blujeenz (3/7/16)

I'd go with stevia and I'd imagine the pro sugar crowd would support sucralose.

*Sucralose* is made by modifying sucrose (table sugar), and *stevia* comes from a plant native to South America.
http://healthyeating.sfgate.com/stevia-vs-sucralose-10342.html


----------



## Oupa (3/7/16)

Does the question refer to taste or health?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/7/16)

Stevia is the worst tasting stuff ever found on the planet... just how anyone can call it a sweetener is beyond me...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (3/7/16)

Again. Marshmallow. Best sweetener.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Paulie (3/7/16)

I Think we should discuss in detail sweetener all and not only have these options 

There so many different versions one cause use for sweetener and also it all depends on how u want it to affect the juice. I know there a few ppl here who would love to discuss this topic  I spent a month trying everything and found that one of all is not always the answer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Abdur786 (3/7/16)

@zadiac, What percentage marshmallow would be equivalent to 1% sucralose?

Does the marshmallow add additional flavours to the mix in comparison to when using sucralose?

Thanks in advance

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (3/7/16)

Abdur786 said:


> @zadiac, What percentage marshmallow would be equivalent to 1% sucralose?
> 
> Does the marshmallow add additional flavours to the mix in comparison to when using sucralose?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Remember marshmello also smooths out a juice like the creams do FYI


----------



## zadiac (3/7/16)

Ettiene said:


> Which is better?





Abdur786 said:


> @zadiac, What percentage marshmallow would be equivalent to 1% sucralose?
> 
> Does the marshmallow add additional flavours to the mix in comparison to when using sucralose?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Marshmallow has almost no taste. It's just sweet, and as @Paulie says, it also smooths out the juice like cream does. I don't know the percentages, I just add to taste.


----------

